# ...



## sfprankster (Jul 19, 2019)

...


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 19, 2019)

Great...  Another pickle recipe I'll be forced to try!  I'm going to need a commercial fridge soon in my basement to store all these projects!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 19, 2019)

Very nice. I’ll try these with  sugar substitute. Will be doing both sugar free bread and butter pickles and peppers soon myself.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 23, 2019)

...


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 24, 2019)

SFP, Awesome looking pickles sir !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks for the recipe!
I'm bookmarking it!
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2019)

Might give this a whirl; though I'll be doing it as a canning vs fridge pickle! <I'm not sure what the proper term for that is now..I mean I'll be bringing things to a boil for canning :)>

I was wondering about looking up a sweet pickle too! Thanks for sharing!


----------

